# April Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (2 April 2007)

Welcome to the April competition ladies and gentlemen, sponsored once again by StockScan, your personal radar to the ASX! StockScan  allows you to scan the ASX for stocks according to criteria you specify. The results of these scan appear in your email inbox at the end of each trading day to ensure you never miss out on a trade that may interest you.  

As usual we had a handful of entrants who did not qualify for the competition this month (for various reasons) so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM. Sorry to those who entered late but I have been strict with the deadline in the past and must be consistent in my application of the rules. Remember, there's always next month! 

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

Joe, my selection is PEN, not PEM.  Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Joe, my selection is PEN, not PEM.  Thanks.




Sorry! I've fixed it now.


----------



## redandgreen (2 April 2007)

Joe 
I can't see my choice  EVE 

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (2 April 2007)

redandgreen said:


> Joe
> I can't see my choice  EVE
> 
> Thanks




Added.


----------



## Go Nuke (2 April 2007)

Well goodluck gentlemen!

Personaly my SMY was a very last minute choice. I only just saw the April competiton.
Im not happy with it...{SMY} all i can hope for is a spike in Nickel...which I doubt because I read up about the possible oversupply of Nickel later that night..lol.

All the best

:microwave


----------



## Bush Trader (3 April 2007)

G'Day Joe, looks like I have been accidentally overlooked.  GGP post number 44 in the thread.

Thanks

BT


----------



## BIG BWACULL (3 April 2007)

HEY mister moderator Joe, Bomba and YT have the same selection as im new is this allowed, just thought id point it out THANKS, I guess they have to spli the winnings


----------



## Joe Blow (3 April 2007)

Fixed... and fixed!


----------



## Bomba (3 April 2007)

ahh damn ... ya dobbed me in.  Now i dont have an entry in for this month.

Ahh well i hope YT finishes first cause i will still be a winner with RMG.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2007)

Only 34 out of 94 in the money as of tonight. Interesting. Garpal


----------



## BIG BWACULL (3 April 2007)

Bomba said:


> ahh damn ... ya dobbed me in.  Now i dont have an entry in for this month.
> 
> Ahh well i hope YT finishes first cause i will still be a winner with RMG.




Sorry mate thought one of yas mistyped or something there is RMA, or RMS If YT wins or if i win i'll buy you a beer at the ASF Bar & Grill


----------



## Go Nuke (5 April 2007)

WOOT..Im in the top 10..so far!!:newbie: 

At least i picked 1 in a hurry that "I" thought had the fundamentals to possibly get up!

But i guess its all in the air till the end of the month

GO NICKEL PRICES!
 
Good luck.


----------



## Mousie (13 April 2007)

Oh well, I hope URA's brief flirtation with fame will last, till the end of the month at least...


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 April 2007)

Mousie said:


> Oh well, I hope URA's brief flirtation with fame will last, till the end of the month at least...



NICE WORK Thats my aim to get my 5 minutes of fame this month
Say your not buying up shares so you can win the ASF comp LOL


----------



## constable (13 April 2007)

crikey the bar has been set high this month! a 20% increase on your pick to get into the top 20 and if you want to be part of the exclusive top 10 club, well your going to need 30% plus at the door. well done those that own their picks!


----------



## Mousie (13 April 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> NICE WORK Thats my aim to get my 5 minutes of fame this month
> Say your not buying up shares so you can win the ASF comp LOL




LOL me buying shares to up the price? Not when I already got in rock-bottom big time and am sitting on a nice gain, so there's a chance for the rest of you


----------



## Go Nuke (23 April 2007)

constable said:


> crikey the bar has been set high this month! a 20% increase on your pick to get into the top 20 and if you want to be part of the exclusive top 10 club, well your going to need 30% plus at the door. well done those that own their picks!




Sadly SMY was too expensive for me to buy into.
But its chart had a very distinctive look about it....kinda like SMM's.
Thats why i picked it


----------



## rub92me (30 April 2007)

Oh great. Looks like my entry is overtaken by a portaloo business


----------



## rub92me (30 April 2007)

Hehehe. Looks like RMG and ADY finished at exactly the same % gains (77.78). Good luck with that Joe :


----------



## speves (30 April 2007)

Unfair, WCP got tripped up 2 meters from the finish line by a trading halt!!

Nicely done YT........and thx for YML


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2007)

Well that's our first tie in the stock competition for some time. 

Congrats to both YT and rub92me for coming equal first place in the April stock competition! They both achieved an impressive 77.78% return with their respective selections RMG and ADY. Rounding out the top three was drillinto with ZDX who achieved at 60% return during April.

Could both YT and rub92me contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the May competition!  

Here are the final results for April:


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

Better late than never I guess.


----------



## insider (27 May 2007)

Thanks 2020


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

insider said:


> Thanks 2020



no worries insider , - bit of a delay there 

I didn't even get a bet on for May (bit busy those days at work - day job)  - think I intended to - but maybe my subconscious was being paranoid about the "sell in may" voodoo curse lol - whatever anyone says, it seems it was worth being in for most of May -

and for some to say "I called the crash, I was right, etc" when there's a bit of a dip at the end of May , lol - whatta ..    funny way to look at it .

PPS As for the relevance of that table, I think most would agree that 
a) they wouldn't necessarily bet those stocks in reality, 
b) almost no blue chip stocks there - 
c) let's face it, the way to win the monthly comp is to gamble on a penny dreadful ,  and
d) many would pull the plug - take their profits half way through the month - rather than wait for end of month for the "excitement" of a quick improvement in SP to die away. 

Just adding this because people might think this means more than it does.  

Having said that , I notice you are about to become a millionaire lol.


----------



## steven1234 (27 May 2007)

Thanks 20, your analysis is much appreciated


----------



## tinbuzzard (8 April 2011)

How does one enter this competition, and what are the rules for entry ???


----------



## burglar (8 April 2011)

Hi tinbuzzard,
Welcome to ASF
The current comp was started with the following post.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...324&p=623791&highlight=competition#post623791


----------



## Buckfont (8 April 2011)

tinbuzzard said:


> How does one enter this competition, and what are the rules for entry ???




tinbuzzard, this may help...........

April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!

    Good evening all!

    With April now only a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition!

    The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

    A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

    1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter.

    2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted.

    3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

    4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

    5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.

    The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... OR $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

    You have until midnight on Thursday, March 31 to enter.

    Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified when you enter.

    Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

    Best of luck to all entrants!


----------

